# [FAQ] Come stoppare un init-script non partito? [risolto]

## Bengio

Premetto che non e' la prima volta che mi succede quello che ora espongo (mi e' successo alcune volte con gpm o ntp, quando vengono configurati male).

Ho appena installato freenet e al momento di avviarlo con 

```
/etc/init.d freenet start
```

 (mi ero dimenticato che con kernel 2.6, NPTL attivo e blackdown VM, avrei dovuto modificare lo script di cui sopra) 

mi ha dato un mare di errori e di fatto non e' partito niente. Il problema mi si e' presentato quando ho provato a fermare il processo: 

```
* Stopping Freenet...                                                                            [ !! ]
```

Ho provato a farlo ripartire ma ecco cosa spunta sul monitor:

```
* WARNING:  "freenet" has already been started.
```

Ho provato anche a cancellare il file .pid che viene creato ma non ho ottenuto nulla. Quando succedono cose del genere, come fate voi per evitare di riavviare la macchina?

BengioLast edited by Bengio on Wed May 05, 2004 3:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## comio

usa

```

/etc/init.d/servizio zap

```

----------

## shanghai

Io questa la metterei come FAQ. E' molto utile  :Smile: 

----------

## I-Ching

 *Quote:*   

> Ho provato a farlo ripartire ma ecco cosa spunta sul monitor:
> 
> Codice:
> 
> * WARNING:  "freenet" has already been started.
> ...

 

io di osltio cancello semplicemente il nome file presente in /var/lib/init.d/started

e li ceh di solito se capita qualcosa del genere rimane 'appeso' il nome del servizio attvo anche se non lo e'

Ue-Tsi

----------

## randomaze

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Io questa la metterei come FAQ. E' molto utile 

 

Buona idea  :Very Happy: 

Adesso c'é: http://www.gentoo-italia.net/faqman/index.php?op=view&t=74

----------

## Bengio

Funziona   :Very Happy:   Grazie a tutti

Bengio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo.

----------

## Bengio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo

 

Piccola dimenticanza ... fatto

Bengio

----------

